# Missing standoff?



## onipar

Yesterday I started my first build, and when I was installing my motherboard into the case, I noticed that there was not standoff for one of the holes in the motherboard.

Now, from what I've seen of a lot of cases, they have screw in standoffs that you can put in or take out as needed.  That *is* true for this case, but only for TWO parts.  All other standoffs are simply a raised piece of the case with a hole in it, rather than a replaceable screw.

Simply put, there is no way to install a standoff for this one ground.  What I want to know is, will this be harmful to the board?  Is it okay to have a missing standoff?

The case *is* made for the type of board of have (micro ATX), and there are no standoffs touching the board in the wrong place.

Board: GIGABYTE GA-880GMA-USB3
Case: Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID VN400A1W2N


----------



## johnb35

Looks like the board needs 7, possibly only 6 depending, screws to attach to case.  If there is no hole on the case below the hole on the motherboard then it doesn't need a standoff.


----------



## onipar

johnb35 said:


> Looks like the board needs 7, possibly only 6 depending, screws to attach to case.  If there is no hole on the case below the hole on the motherboard then it doesn't need a standoff.



Okay, thanks (wipes sweat from brow).  Yeah, there's no hole under the corresponding hole on the board.  I figured that was okay, but if you remember your first build, you'll know the anxiety I'm feeling.


----------



## CrazyMike

onipar said:


> Okay, thanks (wipes sweat from brow).  Yeah, there's no hole under the corresponding hole on the board.  I figured that was okay, but if you remember your first build, you'll know the anxiety I'm feeling.



anxiety? my hands were shaking because i was so nervous and excited that i had trouble screwing in screws. Kept dropping them.


----------



## onipar

CrazyMike said:


> anxiety? my hands were shaking because i was so nervous and excited that i had trouble screwing in screws. Kept dropping them.



Oh yeah!  Had that problem too.  I finally understood why so many tutorials suggest using a magnetic screwdriver.  Good news is the build went well and everything is in working order.


----------



## I_BUILD_NASTYS

As long as its secure, i would not be tooo worried.


----------



## strollin

As long as the mobo is securely mounted and supported so that it can't flex substantially when inserting cards in the slots, it will be fine.  The purpose of the standoffs is for mounting/support only, grounding is NOT the purpose of a standoff.


----------



## larsch

strollin said:


> The purpose of the standoffs is for mounting/support only, grounding is NOT the purpose of a standoff.



They serve both purposes.


----------

